
Google Internet Traffic Is Briefly Misdirected Through Russia, China - Leary
https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-internet-traffic-is-briefly-misdirected-through-russia-china-1542068392
======
newwb
Looks like a buying opportunity coming up on GOOGL soon. Seems like most
investors think the world is ending and GOOGL, AMZN, NVDA, FB are going to 0
by week's end.

